# Im New



## freshwaterspear (Jul 2, 2013)

So im brand new to this forum and fairly new to spear fishing. Im 18 and live in michigan just spearing and bowfishing for carp and gar. I have no idea what I am doing when it comes to the ocean and im going to pensacola christian college this fall and would like to get some information. I was wondering what there is to spear and if it is legal to bow fish and what can u shoot. I also was wondering if all the fish and spots to spear are out deep or are there any that are shallow. (I dont have a tank or anything) please let me know any helpful hints tips or tricks that might help me out. Thanks.***


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I would look up the laws for where you live. Or contact a wardens office. In Florida you can visit MyFWC.com if you going to be spearing in Michigan I would suggest another forum such as spearboard.com or spearfishingplanet.com I know there's a few fresh water slayers out there. Here in Florida, you don't wanna be caught with a spear near fresh water!


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

As for pensacola. We have a few shallow reefs that you can dive nothing to really spear on. Some charters do spearfishing and even Freediving. There are a couple of dive shops around town if you do scuba. Most have a few charter guys they trust. Check out pensacola freedivers on face book. There's a couple of us on there and you can always use it to find someone to dive with.


----------



## freshwaterspear (Jul 2, 2013)

O I know where to do it here in michigan. I was just wondering about the pensacola area becUse im going to be going to school down there. Is it worth it to go through everytbing snd grtting into scuba diving? What all would I need to start out at for diving down to wrecks and places where the fish are? Thanks for the help


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

My cousin goes to pcc and her dad has a boat...so I'm telling you there's a chance...

it would be very worth it to get certified and get into spear fishing if you have the $ to do so. Figure $200 for a speargun, $40 for rental gear, and you need to find someone with a boat and have some gas money. My advice would be to move down here, get to know some people at school, and get to know some folks at one of the dive shops down here


----------



## freshwaterspear (Jul 2, 2013)

Alright thanks. Ive Already got a pneumatic speargun I use up here, would that work good enough or should I get sometjing else. Its $40 to rent for a day? I might just buy my pwn sruff. Howuch is it to get your tank refilled? And how long do they last? Whaf size tank would u suggest getting? Is there a difference in equiptment u need to dive at different depths? Sorry for all the dumb questions. Its just all new to me


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

freshwaterspear said:


> Alright thanks. Ive Already got a pneumatic speargun I use up here, would that work good enough or should I get sometjing else. Its $40 to rent for a day? I might just buy my pwn sruff. Howuch is it to get your tank refilled? And how long do they last? Whaf size tank would u suggest getting? Is there a difference in equiptment u need to dive at different depths? Sorry for all the dumb questions. Its just all new to me


Because atmospheric pressure increases as you go deeper, the volume of air decreases (the propellent in a pneumatic speargun), meaning that it is not nearly as effective at depth. At 100 feet, the volume of air in your gun would be 1/4 what it is on the surface. We use band guns 42-54 inches to get the job done. A common starter gun is an AB biller 48". 

As for the tanks, that should be the last thing you buy. I have 150 dives and still don't own them. You can rent them for like $8 each at most dive shops. Also before you buy a tank, you should know what size you'll need and the only way to find out is to try and see how you breathe. If you are an air hog, then you may want to upgrade to a larger one. 

All SCUBA grade equipment will allow you to go to the recreational depth limit, which is 130 feet.


----------



## freshwaterspear (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you for all the info. I really appreciate it. Let me know if you think of anytbing else


----------



## freshwaterspear (Jul 2, 2013)

So I think im going to buy everything besides a tank tomorrow for $130 Does this sound like a decent deal? It comes with Comes with regulator, secondary regulator, depth gauge, computer, vest (BCD) , mask, snorkel, and a bag. Its all im pretty new condition by the looks of it. Let me know what you think?


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

freshwaterspear said:


> So I think im going to buy everything besides a tank tomorrow for $130 Does this sound like a decent deal? It comes with Comes with regulator, secondary regulator, depth gauge, computer, vest (BCD) , mask, snorkel, and a bag. Its all im pretty new condition by the looks of it. Let me know what you think?


This is my recommendation......Before you buy any gear, get properly trained!!!! $130 would be a great deal if you knew what you are looking at, but at this time you don't. Save your money and when you get down here get over to a dive shop and get certified. Finding used gear is easy enough, just don't put the carriage in front of the horse just yet. I know MBT offers a student discount on new gear as well if you take the classes with them. Here is there link, in my opinion it's best dive shop in town. http://www.mbtdivers.com/

Good luck on your move south, and enjoy all the good diving Pensacola has to offer!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

devildog83 said:


> This is my recommendation......Before you buy any gear, get properly trained!!!! $130 would be a great deal if you knew what you are looking at, but at this time you don't. Save your money and when you get down here get over to a dive shop and get certified. Finding used gear is easy enough, just don't put the carriage in front of the horse just yet. I know MBT offers a student discount on new gear as well if you take the classes with them. Here is there link, in my opinion it's best dive shop in town. http://www.mbtdivers.com/
> 
> Good luck on your move south, and enjoy all the good diving Pensacola has to offer!


Agreed. Do you have pictures of it? It sounds like cheap gear and may not be something you want to bet your life on. Either way, buy from or have a certified dive shop look at it first.


----------



## freshwaterspear (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks. Do you know if I get certified in Michigan if its good for every other state? Nd how much is it to get certified or take a class?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

SCUBA certifications are good worldwide. It's $180 here, includes all gear except for mask, fins, snorkel and booties


----------



## freshwaterspear (Jul 2, 2013)

aquatic argobull said:


> SCUBA certifications are good worldwide. It's $180 here, includes all gear except for mask, fins, snorkel and booties


How long is the class. And they just give you that stuff to use during the class correct?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

freshwaterspear said:


> How long is the class. And they just give you that stuff to use during the class correct?


That's correct. The class is either 2 weekends (4 days) or you can do a portion online first and then it's Friday, Sat, Sun. I was certified (open water, advanced open water, nitrox, and rescue) from MBT divers in Pensacola.


----------



## freshwaterspear (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok thanks. Whats the difference between the classes? Like what are the limitations to each?


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

freshwaterspear said:


> Ok thanks. Whats the difference between the classes? Like what are the limitations to each?


check out these certification agencies...and levels of training.

http://www.padi.com/scuba/padi-courses/diver-level-courses/default.aspx

http://www.naui.org/recreational_divers.aspx


----------



## freshwaterspear (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok. So just for spearing fish I would be fine with open water?


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

freshwaterspear said:


> Ok. So just for spearing fish I would be fine with open water?


After you get "certified" I highly recommend getting a minimum of 20-30 dives under your weight belt before you consider spearing and then I would tag along with some seasoned spearos, to see how they do it.Don't take a gun, just follow along hold the stringer, watch and learn. Concentrate on your buoyancy and gas management. You need to have good dive disciplines before you add another task while underwater.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I would wait until you get down here to get your cert.
If you plan on diving in the gulf, the instructor in PNS can probably give you a better picture of the hazards that you'll face here in the gulf vs the fresh water of MI.


As for spearfishing and waiting.....My first boat dive was my first time spearfishing, was I prepared? probably not. Here is the thing, pay attention in class and learn the in's and out's of diving, learn how to dive safely and don't worry about the fishing.

Your instructor is there to teach you how to dive, you can figure out how to shoot a fish on your own. besides, if you take a speargun diving, you'll shoot fish sooner or later. 

Read a lot, listen and ask specific questions.
"What do I need to go diving" is a huge question with many answers.

If you have a local dive shop, they may have free "Dive Training" magazine, the have really good articles.


----------



## freshwaterspear (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you guys for all of the help. I really do appreciate it. When you go to get your certification. How much time do you actually spend in the water?


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

freshwaterspear said:


> Thank you guys for all of the help. I really do appreciate it. When you go to get your certification. How much time do you actually spend in the water?


My 02 psi is this...

Here is where you get what you "pay for"...usually.
CHEAPER IS NOT ALWAYS BETTER.
Your time in the water is going to be dictated by your instructor and your class size.
Here is one variable... there are minimum requirements or "SKILLS" that you have to demonstrate such as mask removal, regulator removal,buoyancy, etc. Your instructor should spend enough time with you to get you used to doing the bare min basics. A "GOOD" instructor will spend as much time as you need to get you at least comfortable performing each skill. 

Once you receive your cert, go dive with better divers. I remember after I was newly certified with maybe 20 dives under my weight belt, I thought I was a diver now...then I was invited to go diving with some "REAL" divers and found out I knew nothing. Diving is a continual learning process.

You should expect a pool session or two,"confined water" and then two days of open water, which could be a spring dive or saltwater shore dive.


----------



## freshwaterspear (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok cool. Thankyou. I know all of these questions probably annoy you guys, but I just dont want to walk into this whole thing completely blind. Would you mind telling me the differences in fins and masks and snorkels. I know there is a huge difference in price, but what about the difference in performance? And what is prefered for diving in deep water as far as a wet suit or dry suit and are they actually necessary or can I just go with swimming trunks?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wetsuits
Diving deep doesn't really dictate what wetsuit you wear but, then again it does. There is a thermocline usually about half way down the water column, below it is generally much cooler than the surface. Plan for the temp near the bottom where you will spend most of your time. Being that you are from MI and not acclimated to the southern weather yet, you will be fine with a 3mm wetsuit for most of the year. If you dive year round you can add a hood in the winter and that will keep you a lot warmer. You will already have gloves and booties that will help to keep you warm. I never dive w/o a wetsuit, but others do. To each their own. 

Mask
As others have said, "get one that fits". I don't care if you spend $5000 on a mask that gives you x-ray vision, if it doesn't fit, you are going to hate it real quick. You may find one that fits for $50, just because you pay more doesn't mean that you got a better fitting mask. I like a mask with a black skirt, there are no weird reflections that come in and it won't yellow over time like the clear ones. 

Snorkel
I would say that it depends on how comfortable you are in the water. if you have a great fear of drowning, get a good one, otherwise a cheap one will suffice. If you watch your air consumption correctly and return to the surface when you should, you should never have to use your snorkel. 

Fins
Here is where I think you get what you pay for. 
I put 90+ dives on a pair of cheaper fins and thought it was stupid to spend $200 on a pair of fins. Now that I have a $200 pair and absolutely love them, they are easy to kick and I get a lot more propulsion. You can usually find some nice split fins on Craigslist for $100 or less.


----------



## freshwaterspear (Jul 2, 2013)

What would be the mInimum and maximum length for a gun? And how many bands does it need?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

aquatic argobull said:


> Because atmospheric pressure increases as you go deeper, the volume of air decreases (the propellent in a pneumatic speargun), meaning that it is not nearly as effective at depth. At 100 feet, the volume of air in your gun would be 1/4 what it is on the surface.


You statement is only partially true and not that much to a pneumatic gun. the air is contained and not subject to compression like our bodies the only effect on the Pneumatic gun is the small outlet that the spear comes out of for the pressure difference. and if does not affect the power at depth that much. If you have the ability to cock the damn things they are in my opinion better than rubber guns. But they require much more maintenance. :thumbup:


----------



## freshwaterspear (Jul 2, 2013)

sealark said:


> You statement is only partially true and not that much to a pneumatic gun. the air is contained and not subject to compression like our bodies the only effect on the Pneumatic gun is the small outlet that the spear comes out of for the pressure difference. and if does not affect the power at depth that much. If you have the ability to cock the damn things they are in my opinion better than rubber guns. But they require much more maintenance. :thumbup:


Ok thankyiu so you think ill be ok witht the one that I have then?


----------



## freshwaterspear (Jul 2, 2013)

And do you know if the $180 for the class includes the rental and open water dives and the books? If I have 200 bucks I can get certified?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

freshwaterspear said:


> And do you know if the $180 for the class includes the rental and open water dives and the books? If I have 200 bucks I can get certified?


For $200 you should get books, class and all the retal gear you need to get certified. you will need your own mask, snorkel and fins.
go ahead and take the nitrox class since the dive tables will be fresh in your head, the class runs about another $50 or so.

You may want to see if your check out dive will be from a boat or not, if it is from a boat you'll have the fee for a dive charter on top of the price of the class and that could run you another $90-160 I would guess.

I would use your gun until you are sure that you need a different one.
you are going to need gas money, and lots of it if you plan on doing boat dives, don't spend money on things that you don't need. most ppl that you dive with will let you try out their gun and see if you like it.


----------



## freshwaterspear (Jul 2, 2013)

coolbluestreak said:


> For $200 you should get books, class and all the retal gear you need to get certified. you will need your own mask, snorkel and fins.
> go ahead and take the nitrox class since the dive tables will be fresh in your head, the class runs about another $50 or so.
> 
> You may want to see if your check out dive will be from a boat or not, if it is from a boat you'll have the fee for a dive charter on top of the price of the class and that could run you another $90-160 I would guess.
> ...


Thankyou for all of the help. I really appreciate it. And my gun vlew a seal yesterday so ive gotta fix it now:/ but it should be back in order in no time


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

+1 for the EANx cert.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

If you want to try before you buy your basic fins, mask and snorkel. Go to Dive pros on 98 they have a pool and will let you try the stuff before buying the gear. They also have excellant instructions. My 11 year old granddaughter just last week got certified. And I was completly satisfied with the instructions she got.
456 8845 is there number if you are interested.


----------



## freshwaterspear (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok thankyou! That sounds lije it would help out a lot.


----------



## Jamfhes (Jul 20, 2013)

+1 for the EANx cert.


----------

